# It looks like my DR is caused by Lyme after all



## mazou1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

This past Monday I had an amazing visit with a doctor who specializes in Lyme disesase. I trusted him because he is a psychiatrist will full knowledge of other disorders that may cause the mental feelings I was having. He wasn't just trying to label me; he really dug in deep to see what was happening.

I can't tell you the relief I felt to speak to a doctor who knew the meaning of Derealization. I have had M.D.s look me in the eye and say "I'm not sure what that is," or quickly brush it off as brain fog. I get brain fog too; derealization is NOT brain fog, at least not in my head.

After looking closely at my history and blood work, he diagnosed me with Lyme Disease. Neuro-Lyme or Neuroborreliosis is the form of the disease where the nervous system (and brain) are affected. I believe the brain becomes inflamed, and causes distortions in thinking.

So, am I cured? Not sure yet. I am on a heavy dose of antibiotics, which I started two nights ago. But I recently remembered a distinct time of clarity, a non-DR state that came over me when taking Cipro for a kidney infection. This was back in 2000 or 2001. It was truly amazing. Colors seemed clearer, my mind was so clear and at peace, that I just stayed on my bed, looking at the ceiling. No books, no tv, no conversations, I didn't want anything to invade my precious moments of clarity. I may have actually posted about this here, so pardon any repetition.

I will check back, and update my progress, to let you know if the treatment helps or cures my DR. I have faith that it will.

Mazou


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Mazou, we already spoke via PM, but I just wanted to say how glad I am that you finally have a diagnosis - not to say that the lyme treatment is going to be easy, but now you know what you need to do, what you are fighting against, and I know that many, many people get better from this. It isn't easy, especially for those who have been sick for awhile, but we can get past this, so we have to keep that in mind. That is interesting about the Cipro, wish I could take that one, but I am allergic, but it sounds like different meds work for different people, so hopefully it will work for you again - definitely keep in touch and keep me posted, I would love to compare notes with you about our progress.

Have you found the Yahoo lyme group for your location yet? PM me if not, and I can track it down for you.

Many many hugs to you!
-karen


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this with us.

Darren.


----------



## mazou1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, Karen and Darren for your kind replies. Yes, Karen, I have heard that different things work for different people, and we will definitely have to see!

I will continue to post regarding my (hoped) recovery from DR, because the people of this board are very important to me.

Have a beautiful Sunday. mazou


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! I have a question, did you have a neuro exam? Or was it a visit & they pretty much figured out what it was by blood work & all that? Either way i'm glad your getting somewhere! God bless & keep us posted!


----------



## mazou1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, Mastermind!

Actually, the doctor figured it out at my visit, even before any exams. I had a positive test, but only a couple of bands. He put that together with my life experience (growing up in a high-risk area), plus my symptoms to give me my diagnosis.

I am scheduled for a neuro exam in 3 weeks, and I also had a SPECT this week. I can't wait to find out the results. I'll post the information here in case the information can help anyone here.

mazou


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn whats the test for this shit?
I live in a area where like 10 out of 100 000 is affected by this or some shit, should I just take a ig dose of antibiotics?


----------



## mazou1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Copeful,

I know... I felt the same way! I just wanted to try the antibiotics to see how I would feel! But it's really better to go through a doctor. There are certain antibiotics that work for certain things, and it all depends on what kind(s) of infection(s) you have. Maybe there's a doctor near you that can test you. If they are aware of this disease, they should be able to help you out. Warning, a lot of doctors don't know a THING about Lyme,even though it can be a major cause of DP/DR, and will try to convince you of everything else first. So ask around first if you are interested in checking it out.


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

http://igenex.com/Website/ This is the best lab for testing, you can call them and they will ship out a test kit to you, that you can take to your doctor to sign for. You need a western blot, if your doc wants to do an ELISA test instead, find a different doc.
-karen


----------

